# Getting a new launch screen?



## Cdpries (Mar 5, 2012)

Where can I get a launcher for my Fire? I don't like the default one. Ive heard of Go Launcher EX, but it won't show up in the app store.

Help please!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i got mine for GetJar or some of the people here use mobile1.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cdpries said:


> Where can I get a launcher for my Fire? I don't like the default one. Ive heard of Go Launcher EX, but it won't show up in the app store.
> 
> Help please!


Try looking through these two threads... Should find a lot of answers.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91946.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=97077.0


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I didn't know you could replace it - awesome. Love the Fire, just not the launch page.


----------



## kindleboo (Mar 6, 2012)

Tip10 said:


> Try looking through these two threads... Should find a lot of answers.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91946.0.html
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=97077.0


Thanks.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Just as a note and from a developer standpoint, GetJar isn't really a good place to get apps anymore. The DRM that they put on the uploaded apps is INSANE and it's heavy on statistical information so it actually has led to lower battery life on some devices. I would go with mobile1 or if you don't like them, side-load the android market.

Just my two cents


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't checked recently, but doesn't side-loading the android market requir rooting the Fire?  Which we don't recommend as it violates the warranty.

Betsy


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't checked recently, but doesn't side-loading the android market requir rooting the Fire? Which we don't recommend as it violates the warranty.
> 
> Betsy


With ES File Explorer and a PC connection into your Fire you can download the Android Market APK from the web and install it that way. No Rooting required.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

How does one do that, Kristian?  Last I tried, I couldn't download anything from the Android Market to my computer without attaching a valid device to the Android Market account, and I have no Android device besides my Fire, which isn't valid for the Android Market and so on and so on.... *insert vicious circle here*


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll try and do a write-up on this in the coming days for all who are interested. Also the SlideME market is a big one to look into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I spent ages messing around with my bootscreens, before deciding i like the original one best, ah well, filled a sleepy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> I'll try and do a write-up on this in the coming days for all who are interested. Also the SlideME market is a big one to look into.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be very interested!

Betsy


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

I love Go Launcher Ex.  You can still use the Kindle screen if you want.  

I use ES File Explorer and Dropbox to get files to the Kindle from my phone.  Gotta get Dropbox on your Kindle, awesome app and it makes it so easy to side loads from the Market!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

